# Cere injury



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Okay, so I was away from home for a couple of days and my boyfriend was at home with all my babies (my dog Bella and the twins CoCo and KiWi). While I was away it seems like CoCo’s cere got injured, and I only know this because of a picture my boyfriend sent me. When I got home I checked and it seems to be healing and he is acting normal and eating, but just to be on the safe side I made an appointment with the vet, but they don’t have anything until July 18th. Today, I woke up with him looking like this!!! Looking all rough! I am talking about all the little feathers on his head poking out? Now in freaking out! I called the vet and they told me if they have a cancellation they will let me know. Do you think it could be molting? Kiwi is not showing any symptoms of molting.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What you are seeing on the head are pin feathers and completely normal, they are new feathers that are still enclosed in the keratin sheath, they will eventually open an be just like all the other feathers. Pin feathers can be a bit itchy so if you see him rubbing his head on things that is also a normal thing to do.


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> What you are seeing on the head are pin feathers and completely normal, they are new feathers that are still enclosed in the keratin sheath, they will eventually open an be just like all the other feathers. Pin feathers can be a bit itchy so if you see him rubbing his head on things that is also a normal thing to do.


oh, what a relieve!! I have been looking for pictures of molting,stressed, sick.. I am traumatized lol. I am just a little confused because only CoCo is getting those new feathers and not Kiwi and they were born the same day, but obviously all animals are different so I shouldn’t worry. Also, yes!! He has been rubbing his little head more often! I feel so much better! Thank you so much!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Because a bird cannot preen their own head you may also see Kiwi preening those pin feathers for CoCo.


----------

